# blue33 13g first planted tank



## blue33 (14 Jul 2008)

Hi there,
This is my first time in planted tank, it started from end Feb08 this year, is about 5 months old now. It was a disposal tank found by one of the cleaner. Not much scape planning in the beginning as it was my first time dealing with aquatic plant at that time, so i was as eager like everyone, what ever plant i think is nice i will put it in. Hope next time i will showcase a better scape.  Is a 13g cube tank, front is curve.






My Sagittaria Subulata open flower yesterday afternoon.   





One of my Amano shrimp,





Enjoy! Cheers


----------



## R1ch13 (14 Jul 2008)

That is absolutely stunning mate!

I especially love all the stems in the back!

Any chance you could give us some stats? c02, lighting, plants etc?

Keep up the good work!

Richie


----------



## TDI-line (14 Jul 2008)

Great pics.


----------



## spaldingaquatics (15 Jul 2008)

I like tanks like that, looks really good


----------



## blue33 (15 Jul 2008)

Thanks guy! There's  alot of plants inside this tank, 
Plants: Eleocharis sp. , Ludwigia brevipes , Glossostigma elatinoides (Glosso), Eustralis Stellata , Rotala sp Green , Rotala rotundifolia, etc... too many plants inside the tank   

Using EI method
CO2 - 3bps
Lights - 72W T5HO
etc...


----------



## John Starkey (15 Jul 2008)

Hi Blue33,stunning little tank mate well done,what plant feeding regime do you follow,regards john.


----------



## blue33 (16 Jul 2008)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Blue33,stunning little tank mate well done,what plant feeding regime do you follow,regards john.



Thanks John!    I dont have a fixed regime, my plants will tell me what they lack of. Currently i'm using 
1) LUSGRO AQUA LIQUID  trace and macro
2) LUSGRO dry ferts - potassium sulphate / potassium phosphate / magnesium sulphate
3) SEACHEME - iron / potassium / excel

The only thing i dose more is potassium. There rest is using EI methods, not following exactly as different plant need differently by their appearance. Different tank has different result on using the same regime, we have to adjust for their needs.

There are alot of people who either like the foreground or dont like. I do agreed with that foreground plant between Glosso and Jap Hairgrass(Eleocharis sp.) fighting for the space as i like to see what will happen between them and the result given, there is mid ground plant in the centre "Tonina sp. 'Belem'" if you look carefully, is just that the angle shot and "Ludwigia brevipes" is taking up the massive space within the small cube tank 13g/50l. I can easily get rid of Japs hairgrass(Eleocharis sp.) and left with Glosso as the foreground plant.


----------

